# Day 1 antibiotics



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi folks, I've just started taking Co-Amoxiclav 3 a day 250/125mg for SIBO, it's a weeks worth of tablets.Although it's only a week of antibiotics and developing resiliant SIBO or C.Difficile is unlikely, I'm still quite nervous about it and would be devastated if I react badly. I'm just wondering if anyone else has taken this or has any positive stories to tell? Cheers


----------

